# Featured Guest of the HRFA for the September meeting



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

HRFA Press Release

The September 11th meeting of the Hudson River Fisherman’s Association will feature Carl Bruger as the guest speaker. Mr. Bruger, will be discussing Lake Ontario Salmon Fishing. Beside Carl being the current HRFA president, he is an also 40 year specialist when comes to fishing in Lake Ontario. He will discuss fishing techniques that cover these areas of the Eastern Basin. The Black, Salmon, Little Salmon and Perch Rivers. The Sandy and Sterling Creeks. Also the Sodus and Little Sodus bays. So, that is Tuesday, September 11th starting at 7:30 pm. Everyone is welcome! Come to see when, how and why Carl is able to land these big Salmons from just north of our area.


The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association holds its monthly meetings at the Ridgefield Park Elks lodge. Located at the corners of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Everyone is welcome to attend this and all general meetings. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members. For directions, free meetings pass and more, go to www.HRFA.us for those not online, call our phone number at 877-473-2674 for more information.

Hot dogs are served at the break time with a request of a $1.00 donation. Door prize raffles and many other items of fishing interest, including multiple fishing trips we be available at this meeting


----------

